# DHC-9.9 -> FBQ2496 -> 2 JL F113s ?



## tdo722 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello,

I need some connection help. I guess there are 3 scenarios altogether:

The XLR scenario:

1. from DHC-9.9 using XLR sub out --> XLR input1 (or 2) of FBQ2496
2. from FBQ2496 XLR output1 (or2) --> XLR input of 1st JL Fathom F113
3. from 1st JL Fathom F113 XLR ouput --> 2nd JL Fathom F113 XLR input
4. set one sub master and the other slave

Is this the correct connection?


The RCA mono scenario 1:

1. from DHC-9.9 using XLR sub out --> XLR input1 (or 2) of FBQ2496
2. from FBQ2496 1/4 output1 (or2) --> Y Splitter --> 2 JL Fathom F113 via RCA


The RCA mono scenario 2:

1. from DHC-9.9 using RCA sub out --> 1/4 input1 (or 2) of FBQ2496
2. from FBQ2496 1/4 output1 (or2) --> Y Splitter --> 2 JL Fathom F113 via RCA



So what is the best connection route that I should choose. I am so confused.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why don't you try them all out and see which one performs best? Sorry I can't help more. :huh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

tdo722 said:


> So what is the best connection route that I should choose. I am so confused.


Any of those connection schemes will work (although I’m unsure how the master/slave thing works with the Fathoms...). Since you have XLR connections, that might be the simplest route – no adapter cables needed anywhere.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

